# Tags Or Chipped



## Gharrissc

For id purposes, which one do you use? I have my dogs chipped, but also have their tags on their collars when they are out.


----------



## arycrest

The Hooligans are chipped ... except when we're on vacation I don't allow them to wear collars.


----------



## Merciel

Both. If I were to lose the mutt monsters, I'd want the tags on the collars so helpful people could contact me directly instead of taking them to a shelter, and I'd want the chips as backup in case the collars or tags came off.

I'm actually doubly careful to keep their collars on when we're on vacation -- that's when I'm most worried that they might get lost and not be able to find their way back.


----------



## OUbrat79

I use both. Ammo is chipped but I ordered tags for him in case he gets loose and the person who finds him doesn't look for a chip. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Both, but Mikko only wears a collar when we're out or driving in the car.


----------



## Shade

Both. They only wear collars when off the property, but their have their name, address, and my cell number. The chips have all the same information


----------



## ken k

none of my 3 would run away from home, they sit at the back door and bark or whine till i let them in, so none are chipped or tagged,


----------



## Dainerra

it's not a matter of running away. dogs can get lost. they can be stolen. you could have a car accident and the dogs get loose.

I have tags on the collar and microchip.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Bianca was tattooed(by the breeder), microchipped and always had a collar with several types of ID tags when we were out. My previous dogs were tagged and microchipped.

When on vacation I used to use a bag with written info on where/when we were staying on my previous dog before I had a cell phone. Now I just make sure I have a tag on them that includes my cell number. Bianca had a Boomerang Tags Collartag that had my home, cell, and vet phone numbers (labeled).
I also had IDs on my dogs seatbelt harnesses that included emergency info for when traveling in the car.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

ken k said:


> none of my 3 would run away from home, they sit at the back door and bark or whine till i let them in, so none are chipped or tagged,


Mine would never run away either! If I put him on the other side of the fence, he would figure out how to get back- he is a super velcro dog. HOWEVER, it seems silly to not have any identification on a dog, what if you get into a car accident? There was an incident with a well-known agility trainer who got into a car accident and several dogs were tossed from the car and went missing.


----------



## llombardo

2 of mine are chipped and 2 aren't. All four have tags.


----------



## VTGirlT

Mine is microchipped and tagged with her name, my name and my phone number. She wears her microchip tag as well, so that if she were lost and were brought to a shelter or animal hosptial it would make the process of getting her back to me that much quicker. Some shelters do not have updated microchip scanners, the one i worked at still was using this older one that only found microchips from a certain company- i did not know this, we finally have one that also finds HomeAgain chips as well as others (I have HomeAgain for Zelda)- anyways just a scary thought and is why i like her to wear her microchip tag as well so they have her number instantly and know she is microchipped.


----------



## Neko

Mine is tagged and will be chipped soon


----------



## Las Presitas

Mine is tattooed (german breeder) german chip and them we did a US chip. She wears the microchip tag and has a tag with my husbands cell #. 
I have been thinking about taking her collar off inside. I noticed most of you all do. Sometimes the constant ringing of 3 tags clicking against each (rabies too) drives me a bit crazy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## frillint1

Right now he just has tags on his collar, but I am about to take him and get him chipped and actually order him a new collar so he will have plates with the information attached to the collar, his tags on the D ring , and be microchipped.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

Hans has an I.D. tag with his name and my cell number and is microchipped as well. The microchip tag is right next to the I.D. tag. Even though I know microchipping doesn't ensure that he'll be returned to me, at least I would feel like I did everything I could to make it possible.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

Gypsy's breeder had her microchipped along with her littermates before we got her. She also has an I.D. tag on her collar with her name, our address and our home phone number.


----------



## gsdraven

All three are microchipped and so is one of the cats. No collars in the house but they always wear a collar with ID tag, rabies tag and license when we leave the house.


----------



## doggiedad

tags on collar. AKC recovery tag on collar. tattoo in ear.


----------



## LeoRose

All my dogs and most of my cats are chipped, tattooed, _and_ wear a collar and tag. I've got two cats that aren't chipped or tattooed, yet, but they will be eventually.


----------



## shepherdmom

All of mine have rolled leather collars with tags that are always on. 3 out of the 4 are chipped as well. The only reason the 4th isn't chipped is because he is old and never leaves our side. They diidn't have chips when he was a puppy and I'm not going to put him through it now.


----------



## selzer

I put both, but it is not quite true. Most of them are chipped Gretta on up. Haven't gotten to Hannah, Hepzi and the babies yet. 

I usually don't have collars on them, but when I leave with one, I try to find her collar and each has the rabies, license, name-owner info, chip tag, and sometimes other tags. 

At home they are usually running naked, except for young pups that I might need to snag, and sometimes one or two that I have a reason to leave the collar on for a while, like not done blowing coat, so they need to be brushed out more frequently, etc.


----------



## Chicagocanine

My dogs have "tag collars" or "house collars" to wear in the house.
My cats also wear collars, with Boomerang tags Collartags (so there's nothing hanging down to catch somewhere) and are microchipped. They don't go outside.


----------



## MiaMoo

Mia is both chipped and always wears her collar, with the exception of when she's in the pool with us. People usually don't automatically assume to check for a microchip when they see a tagless pup running around.


----------



## Rangers_mom

Ranger is also tatooed. The Seeing Eye did that before I got him.


----------



## pyratemom

Raina is tattooed, chipped, and wears a collar with a tag with her name and my information, as well as a rabies tag with my vet information and a guardian angel tag. She does not wear a tag that says she is chipped though.


----------



## wykedcountry

Both, my son is chipped with gps tracking and petlink. He also wears tags. There isn't anything I wouldn't do to protect my child! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett

Chipping is by far the best form of ID. Tags can be removed and swapped and surreptitiously tampered with. A chip is not possible to tamper with or change. If a Vet is willing to change the info on a chip then they are suspect for other issues of ethical and moral standards. My Vet would never consider changing a chip without consulting with the owner on the chip first and ensuring that no foolishness was afoot. Of course our vet has been involved with these dogs since they were all puppies and knows each one personally over their entire lifetimes too. We have always been big on establishing a relationship with a vet and using that office exclusively for our entire pack. That way the Dr knows what we will accept and what we expect as well as understands our wishes should tough decisions need to be made. So I support chipping 110% for all dogs, and especially for potentially high value animals such as Purebred GSD's.

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## AngelaA6

Gunther has tags on his collar and is chipped. He has his pet license, rabies, name tag with home address and cell number as well as a his HomeAgain tag stating he's chipped.


----------



## Nikitta

My kids have both. I don't want to lose them and when they are in their outdoor kennels, I have them paddlocked in and only out there without me at home for short periods of time. ( I am on 2 busy streets and close to a school where kids love to tease dogs.)


----------



## wolfy dog

WD (chipped) has a collar with tags on if we are out and about or in the car. In the rare event he gets lost, people can call me right away (if they don't decide to keep him) and it will save him a tip to a shelter or vet. At home, no tags; I love his "naked " looks.


----------



## Wolfie907

Wolfie goes 'naked' when at home, has a collar for walks and dog park, but no tags on it....all the tags are stored safely at home. Nameplate on one of her collars indicates Reward if found, my cell number and fact that she's chipped.


----------



## Mikelia

When we go out and I know they will be off leash they wear their collars with their id tags and rabies tags. All of my dogs are chipped, 4/5 cats are chipped and 4/5 cats are tattooed. The oldest cat is before the days of microchipping and the youngest is after the days of tattooing. 
My dogs will not run away, no matter where I go they will not leave my vicinity. That does not mean someone might try to steal them, or they act like dogs and follow a scent or whatever. I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## gowen

I chose both, but truthfully Dolly only wears a collar when we go on walks.


----------



## frillint1

Okay, now I can say both he got microchip today. He always has his collar on with his rabies tag, name address, license and now his home again tag. I'm still going to get a new leather collar with plates attached to the collar that can't call off plus his tags and his microchipped, so he is all protected.


----------



## CMorton

ALL of my dogs are microchipped.
When we go places we usually have collars with tags.
I will greatly advocate microchips. I had a friend caring for one of my dogs up north and he got out of her backyard and was found by a random lady who took him to her vet to be scanned for a microchip. They then contacted me, and we got him back to my friend.
Without his microchip I seriously doubt I would have him right now.


----------



## VickyHilton

Jax has id and rabies tags, is microchipped, and has gps on his collar. I worry about him being stolen because he is in tact, and what the sort of person who would steal him might do with him - baiting/breeding. Microchipping only works if a good hearted person brings your pup into a vet or shelter to check for a chip. I doubt a thief will ever bring a stolen dog in for veterinary care...so, I want gps.


----------



## CMorton

Do you have a link for the GPS collars? I would seriously buy some.


----------



## gsdlover91

My dog is chipped, but also wears tags on his collar when we are out. At home, he doesnt wear his collar.


----------



## Jess

Both mine are chipped but do not wear their collars inside at home, unless they are outside during the day when Im at work, or if we go out


----------



## erfunhouse

wykedcountry said:


> Both, my son is chipped with gps tracking and petlink. He also wears tags. There isn't anything I wouldn't do to protect my child!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Where did you get a GPS chip?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## erfunhouse

CMorton said:


> Do you have a link for the GPS collars? I would seriously buy some.


Apple store sells the collars


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153

I have him chipped twice actually, when I lived in Europe they gave him a European chip then when I moved back to the states I got him chipped again. When he is in the house/on the property, he goes naked  then out and about he gets his collar with a bunch of tags on it, Rabies, emergency, etc.


----------



## Arlene/Archer

Archer is chipped and tagged- actually it's the law here for RB dogs to be tagged when out in public.


----------



## Bear GSD

Bear is microchipped and wears tags when outside. I always worry that the microchip cannot be located and every time I have ever picked up a loose dog it was always easiest if they had info on them so I could contact the owners right away.


----------



## CMorton

Oh Yes, and if you have your dog chipped, PLEASE register it with the microchip company and make sure to always keep your information updated.
We've seen too many times when an animal is chipped and the owners never bothered to register it, or their information was outdated. The chip becomes useless at that point.


----------



## Tiffseagles

The rescue is chipped, our GSD is not.

They wear collars with ID when we go out. Inside they are naked or wear breakaway collars.


----------



## Apple

Chipped, local council tagged, name tagged, and microchip database tagged. Both doggies!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hercules

Both of my dogs are chipped, since Zeus is my main service dog, I leave his tags on his vest and he doesn't wear a collar. Juno wears her tags on her collar still but I usually don't have it on her, I just have it with me.


----------



## Msmaria

My dogs are both chipped and wear tags. I do this because I find so many dogs wandering around that for me its easier if they have a collar to call the owner right away. Although this can backfire. Ive had a friend who her dog had tags. Someone called her for her address and then never returned her dog to her. I think they just wanted to find out where NOT to go with the dog.


----------



## Msmaria

VickyHilton said:


> Jax has id and rabies tags, is microchipped, and has gps on his collar. I worry about him being stolen because he is in tact, and what the sort of person who would steal him might do with him - baiting/breeding. Microchipping only works if a good hearted person brings your pup into a vet or shelter to check for a chip. I doubt a thief will ever bring a stolen dog in for veterinary care...so, I want gps.


I just heard about this recently in our community paper. On the rise, dog napping of intact dogs for breeding.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Dexter is not chipped but does were tags, name tag, rabies tag, pet watcher tag
Tyson same deal only he is chipped and shiloh same thing.


----------



## tottie86

Our dogs are chipped, have a name tag and also a registration tag!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Taggart

I bought my dog already chipped. The litter was suppose to go to Austrian Police and the chip is lacking my name, I was told that nobody cares as long as her chip and its magnetic strip in the vet passport match when I travel abroad. So far, so good, nobody asked who I am to her. So, her tag is very important.


----------



## angelas

Shania was chipped way back when she was 2 years old and AVID chips were only 9 digits long. I never thought it would help someone who found her wandering get back to me, I just wanted proof that she was my dog. The chip paper work included the date of insertion.

I kept a tag with her name and my cell number on it on her collar for a while but the darn jingling always kept me awake when I was working nights and was trying to sleep during the day so I took it off and left her license (and for the last couple years her expired license) on her. It was still easy enough to get my contact info if you called city hall.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

Both 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners

Tags riveted to their collar because I hate the sound of tags flopping, and microchips on file with all local vets, shelters and a national registry.

David Winners


----------



## DonnaKay

Chipped, chip tag, rabies tag, gps tag. Got her covered as much as I can.


----------



## zyppi

I don't even leave a collar on my dogs.

I only put collar on them when they are 'out and about' with me.


----------



## onyx'girl

zyppi said:


> I don't even leave a collar on my dogs.
> 
> I only put collar on them when they are 'out and about' with me.


same with me...
my dogs are chipped, and the one that I compete/train has a tattoo, though that is only for ID'ing during competitions, I wouldn't think his tat would ever bring him home like a chip could. 
Not sure if it is mentioned on this thread, but chips can deactivate...so running a magnet over the dog may help in reactivating a chip.

Also every single time you go to your vet, have them scan for the chip to be certain it is readable and not migrating. 

If migrated, document the position in which it was read. I've got two dogs with chips down into their shoulders(AVID) and have entered that info into AVID's database. 

Chips are only as good as the current info provided, so update whenever changes in the ownership contact info is made.


----------



## Packen

These chips are "passive" components, they are supposed to be deactivated unless a reader is in proximity. The reader provides a magnetic field which induces a current in the chip hence powering it up for it's RFID to be "read". Very simplistic explanation but just wanted to say that the implanted chip is a passive component (not powered up unless an outside source powers it up, just like the toll tag in your car and soon to be in your groceries).


----------



## Shade

Both, though they only wear their collars while off our property.


----------



## LoriH

Both. Tags on collar which he wears whenever we leave our house.


----------



## Blanketback

I also have both, with the collar used only off our property. It's very jangley, with the rabies, ID tag and license. I think of it as a wildlife alert, lol. No squirrel or rabbit can miss that!


----------



## Redrider469

Chipped. My girl only wears a collar with tags when we leave the house together. No collar at home.


----------



## 3GSD92_00_12

We have both fir Gypsy. The breeder microchipped her and her littermates before they started allowing people to purchase them. We have all of the necessary tags on her: name/ our info tag, rabies tag and city registration tag.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

Both wear I.D. tags, but only Varick is microchipped. The breeder microchips all of her pups before selling. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Both -- all the time -- though I don't crate so that safety problem is not an issue. Collars are loose in case of being caught on something the dog can slip out with a little effort. We walk on harness/martingale/etc.

Here is a warning -- my friend's boxer was chipped. No collar. The dog bolted when the door was opened, headed across an open lot across the street from them, and stopped at the edge of the busy street on the other side of the lot. A vehicle pulled over, the person got out and opened a door, called the dog, she hopped in the vehicle, and they drove away with her. They have not been called. My friend contacted every shelter and vet within a couple hours of their home. Apparently, the dog has never been scanned. They hope someone good picked her up and is giving her a good life. They hope someday a vet or shelter will scan her and return her. It's been over a year now. Would the person have called if there was a collar? More likely though no guarantee.

A month ago, two dogs ran up to my property. They had collars and tags. I called and they were back home 10 minutes later. The live about 1/2 mile away and no one even new they were gone. I live an hour from a vet or shelter. Would I have driven an hour down and back to scan for chips? Maybe, or maybe I wouldn't have bothered to catch the dogs at all?

I like both. In 10+ years of dogs (and another 10+ years of collared cats -- though safety collas), knock on wood we have never been caught on anything.

Don't underestimate the value of having written information on your animal where anyone would be more likely to see/call.


----------



## Jusdy

I only have my dogs wear a collar and tags. I will never microchip my dogs because cases of cancer or tumors by or near the chip are being reported after they put the microchip into the pet and that is enough to scare me from putting a device into my loved ones.
Here's a site that explains it:Do Microchips Cause Cancer?


----------



## Birbeck

Both.
Copies of rabies/contact information(REWARD) on ecollar, chain and leisure/home collar as well. Can't be bothered to change them each time we go out


----------



## Under_pressure

I do both for peace of mind. Cost is very minimal to have the safeguards if your loved ones go missing.


----------



## MagicHorse

We are not sure about our new dog yet on the microchip. We just got him & the trainer/breeder we got him from has been sick. So we are giving him some time to re-coop. 

Our other 2 dogs & cat are microchipped through Home Again and they wear tags whenever they go out.


----------



## car2ner

my boy's chip migrated to his shoulder so some folks might not know to check all over for a chip. We have our last name and my phone number written inside of his collar.


----------



## Rendezvous_At_Midnight

Neither of mine are chipped, anytime they are outside of the house they have collars with tags and/or plates on them.


----------



## Ivanlotter

No chip only a collar with a tag but have been thinking of getting her chipped.


----------



## sebrench

Both. But I only use the collar when we're in the yard or traveling, and somehow I misplaced it the other day. I thought I tossed it in the pet drawer, but alas, I'll have to get a new tag for him!


----------



## selzer

About half of them are chipped. Maybe more than half. I don't wear collars and tags except when I take the off my property.


----------



## pyratemom

Just realized this is an old thread. I looked back and found my original reply in 2013! Since then I've added Abby who was supposed to be chipped when I got her but my vet scanned her all over and couldn't find one. I had her chipped again right then. She also has a collar tag with her name and my phone number. I had considered a tattoo like Raina has but she got hers as a wee pup in Germany and I would not want to do that to an older dog. My dogs are rarely out of my sight but it never hurts to have ID on them.


----------



## milaneechan

My dog is tagged and registered, but not chipped. I find chipping extremely weird, and I read their are risks to chipping, especially in puppies. I would get him tattooed before chipping him. 

He is intact (for now), and I never thought of the possibility of someone stealing him for breeding...I always thought you would have to be crazy to try and steal a german shepherd, but also never thought of baiting...scary to think about. I doubt any type of identification, besides a gps chip, is going to be useful in that type of situation.


----------



## NancyJ

Tilly's chip has migrated down to her chest by the elbow. I am not sure it would be found on a scan if she was picked up.


----------



## Jenny720

Dogs are chipped and tags on collar. When we are away I always make sure collars are on. I know microchips are known to slip. I hope many shelters/vets are aware of this and scan the entire body.


----------



## car2ner

Mine are chipped, They have to be either chipped or tattooed for IPO competition. Our boy's chip slid down to his shoulder. My gal's first chip didn't work so we rechipped her. We should put tags on their collars but I'd like to get something flat that lays along the collar rather than dangle below.


----------



## NancyJ

These at least hold the tags (required rabies tag so there you go) CLOSER and can be moved from collar to collar. Mine have held well through heavy brush etc.

Tag-It Removable Tag Holder - Coyote Tan*|*Entirelypets


----------



## shep1978

Both


----------



## Gers4lyfe

Tags

Sent from my LG-D800 using Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyMetal

My dogs are always tagged and wear their collars


----------



## HeavyMetal

I always have tags and a collar on my dog. I don't understand why people don't have a collar on their dog, when I lived in Northern California it seemed that no one had tags or a collar on their dogs.


----------



## Nikkia

Nikkia and Kavik are chipped and have collars with their rabies, microchip #, and ID Tags. They run "naked" in the house but we put on their collars when ever we go out for a walk or go on vacation.


----------



## Bramble

Mine have collars and tags for when we leave the property, legally they have to have their rabies tags. No chips. I considered it with my GSD, but read about tumors at the injection site, migrating chips, chips failing, chips getting injected into the spine, ect... and decided against it. If I had a dog that was a runner I'd consider it, but none of mine are. I am looking into getting slide on ID tags, no jangling and less likely to get caught on something and come off.

I really don't like tags jangling away all the time. I kinda feel bad for the little dogs that come in for a groom with 4+ tags on their collars.


----------



## selzer

Some have chips, all have collars and tags, but I only put them on when I leave the property. Collars in kennels and crates or when dogs are running together are dangerous. Most of my dogs are kept in secure kennels within a fenced yard either alone or with another dog or two. Much safer to keep the collars off.


----------



## marksteven

Chipped and Military Style Dog tags, more info fits on the military tags


----------



## SiegersMom

Both. I don't trust someone to scan the dog for their chip. I do not use hanging tags. I ordered leather collars with the brass plate flat on the collar from gun dog supply. They do not get caught and fall off. I keep their rabies tags in a drawer and take them with me if traveling...have lost off collars before.


----------



## atomic

Both. I have brass plates riveted onto their collars with contact information, along with chips. Also Gun Dog Supply is a fabulous site, I was able to order a biothane collar with the brass plate included for $6. If you want just a plate it's $1.25 with rivets and engraving. They ship fast too!


----------



## Catjpowell91

Mine only has tags right now but they are getting chipped when they get neutered. When I say tags I mean the typical name owners name and phone, akc get me home tag, the real ribbon tag from frontline/ heartguard, and the vet tag with their address and phone number on it lol probably overkill but my first dog Wyatt was an escape artist with our invisible fence(even on high with a 10 foot radius on each side of the underground wire!) He would sprint at the fence and got out at least 25 times in his short life. My boys now (Beau and Blitz) are what another poster said, Velcro dogs but Wyatt made me realise how easy it could be to lose them in a split second. I also live in an area where shelters tend to put down larger breed dogs especially on
es on the blacklist so I'm not taking any chances with my boys.


----------



## deedeearmstrong

Zoya is chipped and wears tags.


----------



## Diana_red

Both, our breeder insisted on it. As it said, better safe than sorry. 
We have laser engraved tag with my number and name on it. No collar at home, though, only off our property.


----------



## Gaia

Both!
All of our animals are chipped, including the cats.
I have custom house collars made for all the dogs with a nameplate attached that has their full name, 2 phone numbers and says "Microchipped", as well as rabies vaccination tags and a tag with their chip # attached JUST IN CASE!

The cats have collars with bells on them but no identification tags, they're just too big to put on a cat.


----------



## LRP

I always heard it was bad to put your dogs name on there collar, because if someone does find them, then they will have there name and can keep them. 

We had collars with the flat plates with phone #'s and there microchip info but both puppies play with each other and we had issues. 
1st we got the leather belt style collars but our female puppy pulled on the end of our males collar trying to play with it and tighten it so much that it had clipped into the tightest hole and almost strangled him. 
Then we just had the normal, fabric style clip collars but the puppies were playing and somehow our male got his tooth stuck into the metal leash loop on our females collar ….. 

So... we no longer wear collars at home - lol! 
They are both microchipped but we do put collars on when we leave the house.


----------



## Gaia

Both!
All of our animals are chipped, including the cats.
I have custom house collars made for all the dogs with a nameplate attached that has their full name, 2 phone numbers and says "Microchipped", as well as rabies vaccination tags and a tag with their chip # attached JUST IN CASE!

The cats have collars with bells on them but no identification tags, they're just too big to put on a cat.


----------



## car2ner

I've read recently about a family that takes their dogs RVing. When they get to their campsite they use the round temporary tags on the dog collars. They put the site number and type of camper they have on the tag in case their dogs take off.


----------



## atomic

My dogs are both chipped and they have riveted plates on their collars. They only wear them when we leave the property. I would love for someone to try and steal my dog because they know his name, they don’t even listen to my SO who they’ve grown up with... let alone a stranger. Lol


----------



## Jchrest

Both. Chipped, and have the embedded collars with my contact info. No names of the dogs. Also has their chip id tag, rabies for the older two.


----------



## Kyrielle

Both. There's also a leather collar with a brass plate bearing his name, two contact numbers, and our city & state. Jack only wears his collar when he goes to the boarding facility or we're out and about in a busy area. Otherwise, he doesn't wear it.

I don't worry about people knowing his name. He doesn't obey others. He ignores them unless we're standing nearby.


----------



## CoffeeGirl

All the things. She's chipped, tattooed, and has tags on her flat buckle and prong collar.


----------



## ataylor317

I love the idea of microchiping and a lot of breeders and shelters are doing it. But the biggest problems I’ve experienced are people not putting their info on the chip, and a lot of vets still don’t have a reader.


----------



## Honey Maid

All chipped, plates on collars, with phone numbers only, and tags.


----------



## tubzz

all chipped an have Boomerang tags on collars and there harnesses with all our info


----------



## Omer E

Chipped and tagged


----------



## IdunGSD

Always wear AKC collar with rabies and license tag outside. Will microchip her soon.


----------

